# Given grade of diamond & weight of the carat does this ring represent good value €4k?



## bess (10 Oct 2013)

White Gold Round Brilliant Cut Bezel set diamond ring with Round Brilliant .55CT with a total diamond weight of .85CT G Colour Si1 Clarity

€4000.


----------



## mercman (10 Oct 2013)

So what's the question ??


----------



## bess (10 Oct 2013)

My question is - given the grade of the diamond and the weight of the carat- does this ring represent roughly good value?


----------



## mercman (10 Oct 2013)

Surely you would get a correct opinion from a jewelry expert or a decent ring specialist, and not a public forum where the ring can't be seen or the diamond assessed.


----------



## dub_nerd (11 Oct 2013)

I would imagine the OP knows that and is looking for an opinion here with less certainty and less effort.


----------



## emeralds (11 Oct 2013)

I think jewellers charge for valuations. Maybe the op is trying to avoid that. However I agree that it is impossible to give an opinion without seeing it.


----------



## Bronte (11 Oct 2013)

Do Irish diamond rings hold their value after they've been sold?


----------



## Sue Ellen (11 Oct 2013)

Can't comment on the diamond but white gold is a pain as it discolours and has be to redone every few months.  Its a money making racket at this stage.  Unfortunately yellow gold is 'out of fashion' at the moment hence the Cash for Gold outlets.


----------



## fraggle (11 Oct 2013)

I have no idea if the price is the going rate or not but having read Why Diamonds are a sham I suspect it is 'worth' considerably less than that and has probably been the cause of a lot of hardship en route from the ground to the shop.

I've seen pictures of how some diamond mines operate and it's not nice.

I don't know about others but knowing all that takes the sparkle out of diamond ownership for me.


----------



## Sandals (11 Oct 2013)

My rings seven years old, white gold; once Iv got them rhodium plated, they dont discolour but rather the white gold wears off showing the yellow gold underneath. €30 a ring. However husbands wears very badly, depends on what you do/how much wear. 

Platinum more expensive but heard it scratches easily and rings of same age iv seen looks a very heavy grey.  

gold is out of fashion but have seen some lately appear but most people first thought is they spent less...


----------



## Black Sheep (11 Oct 2013)

I think fraggle's link re Diamond sham takes all the romance out of the sentimental and treasured rings we all think we have.
You've ruined my day


----------



## so-crates (11 Oct 2013)

I genuinely haven't a scooby. The only thing I picked up on was the clarity bit, I recalled reading this blog and the guy mentioned being careful about Si1 clarity. So I went looking for it, have a browse around this website - he is really informative! http://www.voltairediamonds.ie/blog/ (no connection)


----------



## bess (15 Oct 2013)

Thanks for the responses all. Checked out voltaire so-crates- useful info.


----------



## fraggle (15 Oct 2013)

I didn't mean to put too much of a dampner on things. I guess what I'm saying is that perhaps you can spend the same amount (or less) and have something special made that might be unique!


----------

